# يامتخصصي السلامة وخبراء السلامة



## management (20 يوليو 2009)

"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
"
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى انكم بأتم صحة وعافية

وقضائكم عطلة صيف منعشة وممتعة مع من تحبون

حبايبي أريد مساعدتكم بالحصول على الوصف الوظيفي للمهن التالية والتعلقة بالسلامة

يأست وأنا أبحث عنها وهي كالتالي ( مهندس سلامة - مشرف سلامة - مراقب سلامة)

الله يسعدكم ويوفقكم تسعفوني فيها ما اعتقد احد بيقدر يفيدني غيركم بحكم اختصاصكم وخبراتكم وجهات عملكم

(وكان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون أخيه )

تحياتي لكم


----------



## علي الحميد (20 يوليو 2009)

بالنسبة لمهندس السلامة 

هذه واحدة 

Safety engineers are responsible for keeping people free from danger, risk, or injury in the workplace. They develop safety programs to minimize losses due to injuries and property damage. They try to eliminate unsafe practices and conditions in industrial plants, mines, and stores as well as on construction sites and throughout transportation systems. Safety engineers work for a wide variety of industrial and commercial companies. Many work for insurance companies. Others are employed by government agencies or safety organizations. Still others teach in colleges and universities or work as independent consultants.

وهذه الثانية 

Plan, implement, and coordinate safety programs, requiring application of engineering principles and technology, to prevent or correct unsafe environmental working conditions.

ومهماته تشمل 


*Job Tasks for: "Industrial Safety and Health Engineer"*

Investigate industrial accidents, injuries, or occupational diseases to determine causes and preventive measures.

Report or review findings from accident investigations, facilities inspections, or environmental testing.

Maintain and apply knowledge of current policies, regulations, and industrial processes.

Inspect facilities, machinery, and safety equipment in order to identify and correct potential hazards, and to ensure safety regulation compliance.

Conduct or coordinate worker training in areas such as safety laws and regulations, hazardous condition monitoring, and use of safety equipment.

Review employee safety programs to determine their adequacy.

Interview employers and employees to obtain information about work environments and workplace incidents.

Review plans and specifications for construction of new machinery or equipment in order to determine if all safety requirements have been met.

Compile, analyze, and interpret statistical data related to occupational illnesses and accidents.

Interpret safety regulations for others interested in industrial safety, such as safety engineers, labor representatives, and safety inspectors.

Recommend process and product safety features that will reduce employees' exposure to chemical, physical, and biological work hazards.

Conduct or direct testing of air quality, noise, temperature, and/or radiation levels to verify compliance with health and safety regulations.

Provide technical advice and guidance to organizations on how to handle health-related problems and make needed changes.

Confer with medical professionals to assess health risks and to develop ways to manage health issues and concerns.

Install safety devices on machinery, or direct device installation.

Maintain liaisons with outside organizations, such as fire departments, mutual aid societies, and rescue teams, so that emergency responses can be facilitated.

Evaluate adequacy of actions taken to correct health inspection violations.

Write and revise safety regulations and codes.

Check floors of plants to ensure that they are strong enough to support heavy machinery.

Plan and conduct industrial hygiene research.

Design and build safety equipment.


ملاحظة : الوقت الآن متأخر جداً ... الترجمة غداً إن شاء الله ...


----------



## علي الحميد (23 يوليو 2009)

ستجد معلومات أكثر على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145095.html

مع الشكر للأخ فتوح على الملفات الجيدة


----------

